# Acer Aspire one Netboot

## mikecore

Need a little help- I re-installed Gentoo on my netbook compiled my new kernel and neither of my NIC cards work. My wireless card is a Atheros AR5001 which should use the ath5 driver only when I go to configure my kernel options I don't see that driver listed. I see the ath9 driver which unless I searched and read it wrong does not support my card. Kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 any idea why the ath5 driver is missing? I searched and kind find it

----------

## bjlockie

You don't have "Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support"?

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/173668

----------

## John R. Graham

I've got everything working on my Aspire One (except the camera) and can share a kernel config file and xorg.conf, if you like.  Just post the output of

```
lspci
```

so that we can confirm that the hardware is exactly the same.

- John

----------

